# 220KG PB Decline Bench



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well in mate..


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Strong welldone


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

That's mental mate. Nice one!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Well done :clap:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome j well in mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks guys , 200kg on flat bench is next goal, will try it next week.


----------



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

Good stuff! Well done mate:thumbup1:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done, reps to you


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Strong fcuker, well done pal


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Strong motherfcker!! Nice lift.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats some serious iron monger!!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

thats like 3 of me 

gl on the flt bench!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

all the way down no fcuking about. welldone mate


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> all the way down no fcuking about. welldone mate


lol


----------



## Bigct (Feb 25, 2012)

Good work


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

fxc me thats some good goin @ 90kg impressive stuff

good effort


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I have to say it buddy.....awesome!!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

reps to you mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

gooner fc said:


> reps to you mate


 Thanks pal


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Aint there some cars in the car park for you to play with !!!!! :lol:

Good lifting mate :thumbup1:


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

awww i was looking forward to you chuckin the bar on the floor and ranting about your ROM like the tool with his 100lb dumbells........

seriously though, epic work mate..... thats what i leg press :scared:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

LNH said:


> awww i was looking forward to you chuckin the bar on the floor and ranting about your ROM like the tool with his 100lb dumbells........
> 
> seriously though, epic work mate..... thats what i leg press :scared:


lol I was thinking about that just before I went gym. I would have been very pleased if I could have chucked that bar lol


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> lol I was thinking about that just before I went gym. I would have been very pleased if I could have chucked that bar lol


ha ha dont think your spotter would have been tho..... :nono:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Seriously impressive!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's awesome mate well done


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

v well dun!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Wicked!!!! So jealous . Lol


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

**** me that's some weight! Nice one mate


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nice press there mate, all the best on the 200kg bench. Dont tear anything pushing for it!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Fcuking amazing!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> Nice press there mate, all the best on the 200kg bench. Dont tear anything pushing for it!!


Hopefully I will be ok , only 1 way 2 find out


----------

